# [A]-Blackmoore *Wir sind eine ewige Kerze, die niemals erlischt*



## Madrake (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Â 

II Garde der Hoffnung II â Auf was beziehen wir uns bei dem Wort âHoffnungâ, denn ganz nach Thomas Woodrow Wilson (US-Politiker) âWer keine Visionen hat, vermag weder groÃe Hoffnungen zu erfÃ¼llen, noch groÃe Vorhaben zu verwirklichen.â Und ebenso nach William Shakespeare (englischer Teatherspieler) âNichts hÃ¤lt die wahre Hoffnung auf. Sie fliegt mit SchwalbenflÃ¼geln.â So frei nach âDie Gedanken sind freiâ - wohl dann eher die Visionen sind frei.

Bei der Vergabe des Gildennamens haben wir bewusst das Wort âHoffnungâ gewÃ¤hlt. Da Visionen auf Hoffnungen gestÃ¼tzt sind. Doch die Vision kann ohne Hoffnung nicht leben. Die Hoffnung kann jedoch auch ohne Vision leben. Denn auch wenn es schon einige Tiefpunkte gab, heiÃt es immer wieder âDie Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.â

Genug philosophiert.

Â 

*Wer sind wir eigentlich:*

Â 

Die Gilde II Garde der Hoffnung II besteht seit August 2011 auf dem Realm Blackmoore, auch wenn sich einige Mitglieder sich schon viel lÃ¤nger kennt und die Wurzeln zum Teil bis zu Classic-WoW, Tichondrius-EU, zurÃ¼ckverfolgen kann.

Nachdem auf dem ursprÃ¼nglichem Realm, Mug'thol-EU, zu Beginn von Kataklysmus es doch sehr ruhig geworden ist entschlossen Einzelne sich auf diversen Realms umzuschauen. Die Vorhut der Gilde wurde sich schnell einig und die restliche Gildentruppe folgte nach und nach. So wurde eine neue Heimat gegrÃ¼ndet, mit einem besserem Umfeld.

Mit der Zeit haben einzelne Gildenmitglieder ebenso den Reiz an anderen Blizzard Spielen gefunden, wie Diablo 3 oder Heroes of the Storm.

Â 

Ein Mindestalter um einen Gildenbeitritt zu bekommen haben wir nicht. Der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ca. 30 Jahre, wir nennen es demnach nicht alt, sondern wir sind retro. Man sollte aber eine gewisse geistige Reife aufbringen. Auf Hilfsbereitschaft und das Zusammenspiel legen wir sehr viel Wert, ebenso auf die Kommunikation. Man kann demzufolge auf individuelle Anpassungen Acht geben, was das ein oder andere RL betrifft, denn auch Schichtarbeiter haben bei uns einen Stellenwert.

Â 

Wir haben definitv keinen Platz fÃ¼r Egoismus, Neider und Unfreundlichkeit. Das Spiel soll SpaÃ machen und keine Zwangsbelastung werden, darum sind auch unsere SchlachtzÃ¼ge eine freiwillige Beteiligung, fÃ¼r jeden.

Â 

*Worauf achten wir?*:

Â 

Eine geistige Reife des Einzelnen.

TeamfÃ¤higkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft etwas gemeinsam zu unternehmen.

Kontaktfreudigkeit, man kennt sich mit der Bedienung des Chats aus. Ebenso stehen Forum und TS zur VerfÃ¼gung

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, und ebenso auch Geduld.

Kein WettkampfrÃ¼sten: Leute, die nur auf AusrÃ¼sten aus sind, sind hier definitiv falsch, bzw. das hatten wir vor ungefÃ¤hr 70 Jahren und man kennt den Ausgang.

Wir sehen Euch nicht als Charakter, den Avatar, sondern als Person hinter dem Avatar.

Wir haben definitv keinen Platz fÃ¼r Egoismus, Neider und Unfreundlichkeit.

Â 

Â 

*Wen wir ansprechen wollen*:

Â 

Â 

Wir sind eine klassische Feierabendgilde. Da die Hauptonlinezeit meist auf abends fÃ¤llt, dÃ¼rfen sich alle, Arbeiter, Angestellte, Studenten, SelbststÃ¤ndige und alle anderen die ich nicht aufgezÃ¤hlt habe, die locker und entspannt erst gegen Abends Zeit finden zum Spielen, sich angesprochen fÃ¼hlen. Es bestehen jedoch auch hin und wieder Ausnahmen, dass auch schon vermehrt Leute ab dem SpÃ¤tnachmittag online sind, es gibt auch bei uns Schichtarbeiter. Ob man nun WoW-Neuling, Wiedereinsteiger oder ehemalige Progress-SchlachtzÃ¼gler ist, das spielt keine Rolle. Wir helfen einander und kÃ¶nnen von den vielen verschiedenen Erfahrungen der Mitglieder profitieren.

Â 

Â 

*Welche AktivitÃ¤ten gibt es eigentlich bei uns?*:

Â 

Â 

Da das bestreiten von SchlachtzÃ¼gen, es wird auch das Raiden genannt, ein groÃer Bestandteil von WoW ist, darf es bei uns auch nicht fehlen. Der Schlachtzug findet am Donnerstag und Sonntag ab 19.30 Uhr bis maximal 22.30 Uhr statt. Die SchlachtzÃ¼gler sollten jedoch motiviert und ehrgeizig sein, um Erfolge feiern zu kÃ¶nnen. Unangemessene unfreundliche ÃuÃerungen wird es nicht geben, auch wenn der Boss nicht liegen sollte. Dann versuchen wir es beim nÃ¤chsten Mal und machen es besser.

Unser Fokus liegt jedoch nicht beim Raiden des aktuellen Contents. Denn WoW besteht nicht nur aus dem aktuellen Content, da gibt es noch die Ã¤lteren SchlachtzÃ¼ge (Haustiere, Reittiere, Erfolge und vieles andere) oder die Ã¤lteren legendÃ¤ren GegenstÃ¤nde und noch viel mehr Sachen, die WoW zu bieten hat. Unser Motto lautet: Eine Gilde sollte nicht alleinig durch die veranstalteten aktuellen SchlachtzÃ¼ge bestehen.

Es besteht ebenso die MÃ¶glichkeit sich mit Gildenmitgliedern zusammenzuschlieÃen und auf Hordenjagd zu gehen. Jedoch ist dies ein recht kleiner Teil der Gilde, der an PvP interessiert ist. Ebenso gibt es spontane PvP Gruppen zur Verteidigung von AllianzstÃ¼tzpunkten, wenn die Horde meint sie muss mal wieder den Kleineren zeigen wo der Hammer hÃ¤ngt. Ebenso schauen wir hin und wieder im hordentlichen Auktionshaus vorbei 

Â 

Â 

*Warum das ganze?*:

Â 

Â 

Gilden gibt es genug. Doch es gibt ebenso viele Gilden, die wenig Wert auf Kommunikation im Spiel legen. Ebenso gibt es sehr viele Gilden, deren Werte der einzelnen Spieler bestehen hauptsÃ¤chlich nur aus Zahlen. Das kommt einem wohl bekannt vor. Wie als Beispiel auf Arbeit, da ist man auch nur eine Nummer. Und das wollen wir garantiert nicht, dass unsere Gildenmitglieder wie Nummern behandelt werden.

WoW ist ein MMORPG, *Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game, *Ã¼bersetzt _Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel. _Somit wenn man keine Kommunikation im Spiel anwenden will, kann man genauso ein Single-Player Spiel einlegen. Man spielt Spiele wie WoW um mit mehreren Leuten zu kommunizieren.

Um die Kommunikation demzufolge aufrechtzuhalten, ob im im Chat, im TS oder im Forum da seid ihr alle gefragt. Denn die Gilde besteht nicht nur aus einer Person, die Gilde, das sind wir alle. Ob es der Neuling ist, oder der Gildenmeister, alle sitzen bei uns in dem gleichen Schiff und packen mit an.

Auch wenn der Arbeitstag hektisch und stressig war, kann man Abends bei uns Einloggen und entspannen. Da man Stress und Hektik am Arbeitsplatz genug hat geht es bei uns in der Gilde nicht so weiter, wie der Arbeitstag aufgehÃ¶rt hat. Wir gehen die Sache ganz ruhig und gelassen an, jedoch mit Ehrgeiz und Motivation. Denn wenn man abgehetzt von der Arbeit kommt hat man nicht unbedingt das Interesse die Hektik im Spiel fortzusetzen.

Â 

Wir sind bereits wieder gut angewachsen, nach dem Gildenbruch Anfangs des Jahres, doch weitere Neulinge werden ebenso direkt in das Gildenleben integriert. Da wir eine relativ kleine aber aktive Gilde sein wollen, werden auffallende Kommunikationsmuffel oder Leute die mehrere Wochen sich nicht einloggen es schwer haben die Probephase zu Ã¼berstehen. Im Moment haben wir ca. 40 Accounts in der Gilde.

Â 

Â 

*Ansprechpartner:*

Â 

Â 

Ihr kÃ¶nnt uns direkt auch auf dem Realm Blackmoore-EU auf Seiten der Allianz erreichen, Ansprechpartner dafÃ¼r sind:

Binya, Lialin und ÃmÃ»n

Â 

Â 

*Und die Battletagliste:*

Â 

Â 

Tamadri#2721 - MIK#1602 - ute#2308

Â 

Wir sehen uns dann auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (28. Januar 2014)

Rückblick KW 5:

Wir sind bald soweit mit unserer zweiten Gruppe durchstarten zu können und dass diese weitestgehend unabhängig von Gruppe 1 agieren kann.
Auch in der vergangenen Woche haben wir ein paar neue Gesichter in der Gilde willkommen heißen dürfen.

Unsere Raidgruppe steht weiterhin vor Nazgrim und testet auch das eine oder andere neue Mitglied in der Gilde. Unsere Neulinge bringen sich gut in die Gruppe ein.

Unsere Raidgruppen lassen aber vermelden, dass sie keine bestimmten Klassen bzw. Rollen dringenst benötigen. Doch wenn man Interesse haben sollte, soll man keine Scheu haben und sich trotzdem bei uns melden.

Wir sind im Moment dabei unserem sechsten (!) Gildenmitglied zu seinem Schattengram zu verhelfen. Die Liste ist zwar noch ein wenig länger, was darauf hindeutet, dass das Projekt durchaus gut ankommt.


----------



## Madrake (1. Februar 2014)

In der laufenden KW 6 ein kleines Update:
Unsere zwei Raidgruppen lassen vermelden, dass sie wieder tatkräftige und zuverlässige Leute suchen.*

Für unsere Gruppe 1 - Donnerstag und Sonntag:*
1 Heiler bevorzugt Schamane 
1 Gleichgewichtsdruide,* oder* 1 Jäger, *oder* 1 Schattenpriester*

Für unsere Gruppe 2 - nur Sonntag:*
1 Druidenheiler
Und natürlich, falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Madrake (10. Februar 2014)

In der laufenden KW 7 ein kleines Update:
Unsere zwei Raidgruppen lassen vermelden, dass sie wieder tatkräftige und zuverlässige Leute suchen.

*Für unsere Gruppe 1 - Donnerstag und Sonntag:* 

1 Gleichgewichtsdruide, *oder* 1 Jäger, *oder* 1 Schattenpriester

*Für unsere Gruppe 2 - nur Sonntag:* 

Unsere zweite Gruppe ist rund um glücklich. 


Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Madrake (17. Februar 2014)

Rückblick KW 8:


Wir heißen hier auch unsere neuen Gesichter in der Gilde willkommen, die sich uns in der letzten Woche angeschlossen haben. 

Unsere erste Raidgruppe steht nun vor Thok, &#8222;Nicht-die-Mama", der Blutrünstige. Aber auch dieser wird demnächst bezwungen sein. 

In unseren Reihen gibt es mehrere Anwärter auf Schattengram, aktuell haben wir schon sechs (!) Gildenmitglieder zu dieser Zweihandaxt verholfen. Neben Schattengram gibt es ebenso Anwärter auf den Streitkolben aus Ulduar. Vor kurzem waren wir mal wieder in Ulduar und die Instanz war auf ein weiteres sehr unterhaltsam und eine Abwechslung, neben all dem Orgrimmar und dieser Horde  Ulduar ist und bleibt eine der schönsten Instanzen. 


*Für unsere Gruppe 1 - Donnerstag und Sonntag: *

 1 Gleichgewichtsdruide, *oder* 1 Jäger, *oder* 1 Schattenpriester


*Für unsere Gruppe 2 - nur Sonntag:*

 Unsere zweite Gruppe ist rund um glücklich.

 Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Madrake (26. März 2014)

Rückblick KW 13:

Lange hat man nichts mehr von uns gehört, doch wir sind noch da.  Wir suchen ab sofort wieder aktiv, für unsere Gruppe 1, die weiterhin vor Thok steht. Was sich in den letzten Wochen ergeben hatte ist, dass unsere Gruppe 2 Fortschritte zeigt.

So nicht lange um den Brei rumreden:

Wir suchen Leute ab einem GS von 540, die möglichst ihre Klasse beherrschen in folgenden Rollen:


*Für unsere Gruppe 1 - Sonntag und Dienstag:* 

1x Tank
1x Heiler
1x DD mit Tempowertung (Magisch) -> Elementarschamane, Gleichgewichtsdruide, Jäger oder Schattenpriester

*Für unsere Gruppe 2 - nur Mittwoch:*

Unsere zweite Gruppe ist rund um glücklich.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.
Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Mace (28. März 2014)

Moin,
ich hab mal eben den [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Davidoff187#2260 geaddet. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Problem dahinter ist, dass man bei adds über "o" scheinbar keine Nachricht dazu schreiben kann. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Habe mich an ein Gildenmitglied von euch gewandt um das weiterzuleiten, wollte mich hier aber nochmal melden . [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Falls der Add schon abgelehnt wurde, mein battletag ist: eselstall#2550[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und ich spiele einen heilig Paladin[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bis dann [/font]


----------



## Madrake (6. April 2014)

Rückblick KW 14:
In der ersten Gruppe gibt es Fortschritte zu verzeichnen, doch leider noch keinen weitere Bosstrophäe, aber das wird noch kommen. Nach ein paar Raidumstellungen läuft die erste Gruppe wieder auf Hochtouren.
Ebenso macht unsere zweite Gruppe Fortschritte, auch wenn es einige Nachzügler in den Reihen dort gibt und im Moment noch vorwiegend der Flexmodus besucht wird um die niedrigen nachzurüsten &#8211; wohlgemerkt Hauptcharaktere.
Auch wenn nun die letzten Plätze fast alle gut besetzt sind suchen wir noch den ein oder andren von Euch:

*Für unsere Gruppe 1 - mindestens Gegenstandsstufe 540 &#8211; Sonntag und Dienstag:*
1x DD mit Tempowertung (Magisch) &#8594; mit Vorliebe Gleichgewichtsdruide, Jäger oder Schattenpriester. Notfalls geht auch ein Elementarschamane.

*Für unsere Gruppe 2 &#8211; mindestens Gegenstandsstufe 520 - nur Montag:*
1x Fernkampf DD

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (1. August 2014)

Rückblick KW 30: 

Ui, es gab schon lange keinen Rückblick mehr. Die vergangenen Wochen verliefen für uns sehr erfolgreich. Garrosh konnte man bezwingen, die Weichen sind nun auf die kommende Erweiterung gestellt und man will den ein oder andren Boss noch im heroischen Modus angehen. Desweiteren wollen wir unseren Raidpool aufstocken im Hinblick auf die kommende Erweiterung.

Um weiterhin erfolgreich im Schlachtzug sein zu können, sucht unsere momentane 10er Gruppe noch für Mists of Pandaria als auch für die kommende Erweiterung, nach folgenden Klassen und Rollen:

*Für unsere Gruppe 1 (14/14 NH) ab 550 Itemlevel - Mittwoch und Dienstag:
*

1 - 2 Tanks: Druide, Paladin, Todesritter (jeweils mit Zweittalentierung DD und passabler Rüstung)

2-3 Heiler: Druide, Mönch, Schamane (jeweils mit Zweittalentierung DD und passabler Rüstung)

3 Fernkämfper: Druide, Jäger, Schamane 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (7. August 2014)

Rückblick KW 31:

Und wir warten auf Warlords of Draenor, nebenbei werden wir jede Woche weiterhin Orgrimmar besuchen. Aufgrund dass die Erweiterung zu Ende neigt, haben wir nun doch mehr Leute die Interesse an PvP zeigen als noch zu Beginn von Mists of Pandaria.

Wir planen unsere 10er Gruppe zu optimieren und im Hinblick auf die kommende Erweiterung mit (2) 10er Gruppen durchzustarten.

Um weiterhin erfolgreich im Schlachtzug sein zu können, sucht unsere momentane 10er Gruppe, die bei 14/14 NH steht, nach folgenden Klassen und Rollen:

*Für unsere Gruppe 1 (14/14 NH) ab 550 Itemlevel - Mittwoch und Dienstag:*

3 Fernkämfper: Druide, Jäger, Schamane 

Falls Deine Klasse nicht aufgeführt wird und es besteht Interesse, kontaktiere uns trotzdem.

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (19. August 2014)

Rückblick KW 32:

Und das Warten geht weiter. Neben diversen spaßigen Schlachtzügen laufen im Moment auch andere Aktivitäten in der Gilde u.a. unser achtes Gildenbankfach, da im Moment sehr viel getwinkt wird.

Wir planen unsere 10er Gruppe zu optimieren und im Hinblick auf die kommende Erweiterung mit (2) 10er Gruppen durchzustarten.

Um weiterhin erfolgreich im Schlachtzug sein zu können, sucht unsere momentane 10er Gruppe, die bei 14/14 NH steht, nach folgenden Klassen und Rollen:



*Für unsere Gruppe 1 (14/14 NH) ab 550 Itemlevel - Mittwoch und Dienstag:*

 1 Tank: Krieger, Mönch, Todesritter (jeweils mit Zweittalentierung DD und passabler Rüstung)

 1-2 Heiler: Mönch, Paladin, Schamane (jeweils mit Zweittalentierung DD und passabler Rüstung)

 2 Fernkämfper: Druide, Magier 



Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (30. August 2014)

Rückblick KW 33:


Da wir vermehrt immer wieder auf außenstehende Schadensausteiler (Dds) zurückgreifen müssen, werden wir hiermit unsere Abteilung der Fernkämpfer aufstocken.


*Für unsere Gruppe 1 (14/14 NH) ab 550 Itemlevel - Mittwoch und Dienstag:*

 Jegliche Art von Fernkämfpern: Druide, Hexenmeister, Jäger, Magier, Priester und Schamane


 Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren. 

 Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (2. September 2014)

Rückblick KW 34:

 Ihr wollt Bosse besiegen, die zu feige sind um sich uns geschlagen zu geben? Ihr wollt Bosse besiegen die kurz nach dem Kampfbeginn einen Wutanfall bekommen?

Wir können Euch dabei unterstützen, denn all diese Szenarien haben wir schon erlebt. Wir hatten zwei düstere Schamanen, die aufgrund des miserablen Kampfverlaufs (aus ihrer Sicht) sich entschlossen in Verstohlenheit zu gehen.
Ebenso ein Sha, der zu Stolz war um zu sterben &#8211; es hat sich auch vorerst in die Verstohlenheit gerettet.
Und wir hatten einen sehr wütenden Garrosh, der direkt nach dem Kampfbeginn in Raserei geraten ist. 

Aber wir haben alle Bosse trotzdem auf den Teppich der Tatsachen gebracht und haben uns nicht von den Schummeleien beirren lassen.

Wenn ihr ebenso tolle Features bei den Bossen miterleben wollt, diese nicht im Dungeon Kompendium aufgelistet sind, dann seid ihr bei uns richtig 

Wir suchen weiterhin verstärkt nach Fernkämpfern, für die anstehenden ersten heroischen Bosse in Orgrimmar ebenso für die kommende Erweiterung.


*Für unsere Gruppe 1 (14/14 NH) ab 550 Itemlevel - Mittwoch und Dienstag:*

Jegliche Art von Fernkämfpern: Druide, Hexenmeister, Jäger, Magier, Priester und Schamane

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren. 

 Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (9. September 2014)

Rückblick KW 35:

 Der Sommer lässt weiterhin auf sich warten und unsere ersten Versuche im heroischen Modus ebenso  Ab und zu gab es bei den Versuchen einen Lichtblick, aber alles sah eher so aus, wie es das Wetter über die Tage und vielleicht auch schon Wochen sich präsentierte, düster, wolkig und verregnet  Aber wie sagt man so schön, durch üben wird man schlauer und das sterben an Bossen gehört zum Üben dazu 


*Für unsere Gruppe 1 (14/14 NH) ab 550 Itemlevel – Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag: *davon ist ein Tag Flex-Raid

Jegliche Art von Fernkämpfern: Druide, Hexenmeister, Jäger, Magier, Priester und Schamane

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren. 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (10. Januar 2015)

Rückblick KW 01:

 

Die Weihnachtspause ist vorbei, wir sind weiterhin sehr gut im Hochfels unterwegs. Im Moment stehen wir bei 6/7 im NH und im HC bei 1/7. Wir werden ab der kommenden Woche verstärkt im HC Modus unterwegs sein, da werden dann der ein oder andere Boss auch noch liegen. Unser Ziel ist es den HC-Modus zu säubern.

Auch im PvP haben wir ein paar Leute in der Gilde, hauptsächlich findet man bei uns Arenapartner, ob 2er, 3er oder 5er Arena. Eine RBG Gruppe ist in Planung.

 

 

 

Um weiterhin erfolgreich im PvE sein zu können, sucht unsere Gilde noch für Draenor, nach folgenden Klassen und Rollen:

 

*Für unsere Gruppe (6/7 NH) ab 630 (1/7 HC) ab 645 Itemlevel &#8211; Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag:*

 

 

1 Tank: Todesritter (mit Zweittalentierung DD und passabler Rüstung)

 

2 Heiler: Paladin und Schamane (mit Zweittalentierung DD, Vorliebe Nahkampf, und passabler Rüstung)

 

1 Fernkämfper: Druide (mit Zweittalentierung Heiler und passabler Rüstung)

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (16. Januar 2015)

Rückblick KW 02:

 

In der vergangenen Woche ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Am Sonntag konnte man den Endboss am Boden liegen sehen und Folgetag besuchte man den Endboss in der heroischen Version, sozusagen sind wir an einem Tag bis zum Endboss auf heroisch durchgelaufen.

 

In den letzten Tagen haben wir viele neue Gesichter in unseren Reihen begrüßen können. Demzufolge suchen wir im Moment nicht mehr gezielt nach speziellen Klassen bzw. Talentierungen (Tank/ Heiler/ DD).

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (19. Januar 2015)

Doch schon ein früheres Update als gewollt.

 

Wir suchen wieder verstärkt nach:

 

1x Hexenmeister
1x Magier
1x Windläufermönch
1x Verstärkerschamane

1x Schattenpriester *ODER* Elementarschamane
 

Hauptsächlich suchen wir nach Fernkampfklassen die Hochfels heroisch ohne Probleme angehen können.

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (23. Januar 2015)

Rückblick KW 03:

 

Eine weitere Woche ist vergangen und wir stehen wieder vor dem Kaiser im heroischen Modus. Hochfels auf normal können wir als Farmstatus betrachten.

Der Kaiser auf heroisch wird demnächst liegen, da sind wir uns sicher. Da wir im Bereich Fernkämpfer, besonders bei den Stoffklassen, zum Teil erhebliche Lücken haben, suchen wir verstärkt nach jenen Klassen.

 

*Für unsere Gilde (7/7 NH) ab 630 und (6/7 HC) ab 645 Itemelvel - Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag:*

 

1x Hexenmeister
1x Magier
1x Windläufermönch
1x Verstärkerschamane

1x Schattenpriester *ODER* Elementarschamane

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (2. Februar 2015)

Rückblick KW 04:

 

Es geht in Richtung Schwarzfelsgießerei. Im Moment steht zwar der Imperator noch auf HC - aber wir haben noch unseren Dienstag Raid noch vor uns, da werden wir mal sehen, ob er noch vor der Gießerei liegt. Für uns wäre es auf jedenfalls ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.

 

*Für unsere Gilde (7/7 NH) ab 630 und (6/7 HC) ab 645 Itemelvel - Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag:*

 

1x Hexenmeister
1x Magier
1x Windläufermönch

1x Schattenpriester *ODER* Elementarschamane

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (11. Februar 2015)

Rückblick KW 05:
 

Die Ereignisse haben sich in der letzten Woche überschlagen. Noch vor der Öffnung der Schwarzfelsgießerei haben wir Imperator Mar'gok auf dem heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad legen können. In der Schwarzfelsgießerei waren wir ebenso erfolgreich unterwegs und haben in der ersten ID Woche einen Stand von 7/10 auf NH sowie 1/10 HC erreicht, folgende Bosse konnten wir bezwingen: Gruul, Erzfresser, Hans'gar und Franzok, Flammenbändigerin Ka'graz, Kromog, Abrichter Darmac und Zugführer Thogar. Auf heroisch konnte man Abrichter Darmac bezwingen.
 

*Für unsere Gilde (7/7 NH 7/10 NH) ab 650 und (7/7 HC 1/10 HC) ab 670 Itemelvel - Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag:*

 

1x Tank (Druide/ Krieger/ Mönch/ Paladin/ Todesritter)

1x Hexenmeister

1x Windläufermönch

1x Schattenpriester

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.
 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (18. Februar 2015)

Rückblick KW 06:

 

Nach einer überaus sehr erfolgreichen ersten Woche in der Schwarzfelsgießerei mit einem 7/10, konnte man in der Folgewoche um zwei weitere Bosse das Konto erhöhen, denn die Eisernen Jungfern wie auch der Schmelzofen konnte man erfolgreich bezwingen. Schwarzfaust jedoch steht noch  Wie wollen demnächst verstärkt im heroischen Modus wieder aktiver werden.

 

*Für unsere Gilde (7/7 NH 9/10 NH) ab 650 und (7/7 HC 1/10 HC) ab 670 Itemelvel - Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag:*
 

1x Tank (Druide/ Krieger/ Mönch/ Paladin/ Todesritter)

1x Hexenmeister

1x Jäger

1x Windläufermönch

1x Schattenpriester

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.
 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## dzic (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

was Ihr da über eure Gilde schreibt hört sich genau nach dem an was ich seit ein par Wochen suche. Ich habe zu BC und WOTLK viel gspielt und dann aufgehört. Seit Dezember 2014 habe ich nun wieder mit meinem Schattenpriester angefangen zu zocken und es macht Spaß wie eh und jeh! :-)

 

Wie kann man mal in Kontakt treten? Habe schon 2 eurer Mitglieder versucht per Battletag-Freundschaft zu kontaktieren, aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten. Aktuell zocke ich auf Blackrock. Eine Suche nach einer passenden Raidgilde kann man da aber getrost vergessen. Zudem ist mir da etwas zu viel Horde unterwegs. :-)

 

Ich würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet bzw man sich kennen lernen könnte.

 

Grüße

Dzic

 

Ps: hier mal mein Armorylink: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackrock/Dzic/simple


----------



## Madrake (27. Februar 2015)

Rückblick KW 07:
 

Warum heißt eigentlich &#8222;Blackhand&#8220; auf Deutsch Schwarzfaust? Selbst der Google-Übersetzer würde die Silbe (engl.) &#8222;-hand&#8220; nicht in (deut.) &#8222;-faust&#8220; übersetzen.

Naja egal, Schwarzfaust, bzw. Blackhand steht weiterhin bei uns, hatten ihn mehrmals in seiner dritten Phase. Desweiteren liegen ein paar mehr Bosse auf dem heroischen Modus, neben Darmac liegen auch nun Gruul und Hans'gar und Franzok.
 

*Für unsere Gilde (7/7 NH 9/10 NH) ab 650 und (7/7 HC 3/10 HC) ab 670 Itemelvel - Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag:*
 

1x Wiederherstellungs Druide

1x Hexenmeister

1x Jäger
 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (9. März 2015)

Rückblick KW 08:

 

Blackhand will bisher uns seine Hand nicht geben. Vielleicht sind wir auch zu grob zu ihm, man weiß es nicht. Aber dafür hat der Erzfresser sich auf heroisch ausgerollt.

In dieser Woche startet bei uns ein Projekt, außerhalb der drei Raidtage etwas mythisches anzugehen, man ist gespannt.

 

*Für unsere Gilde (7/7 NH 9/10 NH) ab 650 und (7/7 HC 4/10 HC) ab 670 Itemelvel - Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag:*

 

1x Wiederherstellungs Druide

1x Hexenmeister

1x Jäger

1x Schatten Priester

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.
 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (20. März 2015)

Rückblick KW 10:

 

In der letzten Woche gab es kein Update, obwohl man dem Schwarzfaust kräftig die Hand schüttelte und der Flammenbändigerin auf heroisch so richtig eingeheizt hat.

 

Nach diesen Erfolgen gab es innerhalb der Gilde Meinungsverschiedenheiten, demzufolge sind einige, die an den Bosskills beteiligt waren, nicht mehr in der Gilde.
 

Unser weiterer Weg durch Azeroth sieht wie folgt aus, wir werden die älteren klassischen Elemente der Spielwelt in den Fokus nehmen. Da man zum Teil doch noch größere Lücken hat, die man füllen kann. Ob es nun aus dem nostalgischen Classic ist oder aus der bezauberten Pandawelt, das spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Wir sind Sammler und Jäger, wir sammeln und jagen sehr vielen Erfolgen hinterher, gehen auch viele Umwege um diese noch zu erreichen. Wir sammeln sehr viele Reittiere, Haustiere und auch Spielzeuge.

Wenn man den Spielinhalt von World of Warcraft nicht alleinig auf den aktuellen Content legt und sich auch mit älterem Inhalt anfreunden kann, oder auch mit Spielinhalten die für Schlachtzüge oder PvP nicht relevant sind, dann könnte man ins Gespräch kommen.
 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (25. März 2015)

Rückblick KW 11:

 

In der vergangenen Woche waren wir ein weiteres Mal Lei Shen in einer kleineren Gruppe besuchen. Wir müssen noch den Dreh irgendwie rausbekommen um den Animus auf HC in einer kleineren Gruppe zu bezwingen, irgendwie mag der uns nicht. Aber das werden wir irgendwie auch hinbekommen.

Und weil man Orgrimmar als Allianzler nie genug &#8222;abfarmen&#8220; kann, waren wir auch dort. Uns hat so ziemlich nichts verwundert, wer sich selbst ein Bild von dem sehr schön verbuggten Orgrimmar machen will, darf darüber schmunzeln. Neben so ziemlich alle möglichen Bugs bei Garrosh, Übernahmen kommen auch nicht bei restlichen 10% HP frei, ist nun auch der Raum vom Sha verbugged  - inwiefern, schaut selber rein und habt Spaß.

Wenn man den Spielinhalt von World of Warcraft nicht alleinig auf den aktuellen Content legt und sich auch mit älterem Inhalt anfreunden kann, oder auch mit Spielinhalten die für Schlachtzüge oder PvP nicht relevant sind, dann könnte man ins Gespräch kommen.

 

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (3. April 2015)

Rückblick KW 13:

 

Neben den älteren Schlachtzügen werden auch innerhalb der Gilde sämtliche andere Erfolge angegangen die man Solo nicht bewältigen kann, so auch in der vergangenen Woche.

Die II Garde der Hoffnung II ist eine Gilde die nicht nur den neusten Content anschaut, sondern zuerst mal das Ältere aufarbeitet, die Lücken schließt und dann erst zum neuem Content schreitet.

Erfolgsjäger und Liebhaber von älteren Instanzen, egal welcher Art, werden hier gut bedient werden.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (10. April 2015)

Rückblick KW 14:

 

Die Feiertage sind nun leider wieder vorbei. Auf Ashran hat man sich trotzdem kräftig die Köpfe eingeschlagen, ob es nun Ostern war, das war uns egal 

Einige Meta-Erfolge rücken für viele Mitglieder immer weiter in greifbare Nähe, dass diese demnächst abgeschlossen werden.

In den vergangenen Tagen haben wir neue Mitglieder in unserem Kreis Willkommen heißen dürfen.
 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.
 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (17. April 2015)

Rückblick KW 15:
 

Während man sich auf Azeroth dem einen oder anderen Erfolg widmet, der zum Teil sehr auf Zufall abhängig ist, sind manche Gildenmitglieder gerade in Diablo 3 oder auch Heroes of the Storm (Beta) aktiver geworden. Auch wenn wir in mehreren Spielen von Blizzard verstreut sind, sind die Gruppenaktivitäten z.B. auf Azeroth nicht beeinträchtigt worden. Denn jeder soll das verfolgen, wonach er Interesse hat und soll sich nicht gezwungen fühlen irgendwo mitzugehen, nur weil der Rest der Gruppe nicht losziehen kann. Der Eingangspost wurde überarbeitet.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (25. April 2015)

Rückblick KW 16:

 

Unsere Reihen füllen sich langsam aber stetig. Wir fokussieren weiterhin die vergangenen Sachen um unsere Lücken zu schließen, dabei wird es uns niemals langweilig. Wer ebenso die aktuellen Schlachtzüge nicht als das Ein und Alles auf Azeroth ansieht, könnte durchaus zu uns passen.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (3. Mai 2015)

Rückblick KW 17:
 

Ein verregnetes langes Wochenende war es mal wieder. Und der Beginn der neuen Freibadsaison  &#8211; das ging ja geradezu sprichwörtlich &#8222;Baden&#8220;. Hervorragend um die Zeit für die Lohnsteuererklärung (hust) oder andere Dinge zu nutzen  Es wurde aber vorwiegend getwinkt, als auch Charaktere ein wenig nachgerüstet. Ab heute findet ein weiteres Mal der Jahrmarkt statt, da werden wir auch mal vorbeischauen, das Wetter scheint nicht irgendwie heute besser zu werden 
 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.
 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (8. Mai 2015)

Rückblick KW 19:

 

Eine verrückte Woche war das. Die Bahn streikt, mal wieder und das Wetter spielt auch verrückt. Man wartet nur darauf bis die Windreiter auf Azeroth auch in den Streik gehen wegen Nachtzuschlag, Überstunden, 38 Stunden-Woche und früherer Eintritt ins Rentenalter verlangen 
 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (17. Mai 2015)

Rückblick KW 20:

 

Ein weiteres langes Wochenende, wenn man den Brückentag als freier Tag genommen hat ist fast vorüber. Doch das nächste längere Wochenende steht schon wieder an. So kann es doch gerne auch weitergehen 

Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf miteinander kommunizieren. Wer gerne einfach so spielen will, ohne zu chatten, oder im Teamspeak zu reden, der ist bei uns an der falschen Adresse.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Falls trotzdem Interesse bestehen sollte, scheue dich nicht trotzdem uns zu kontaktieren.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## XxShakesbierXx (20. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,

 

ich wollte mal nachfragen wie es mit einem totalen WoW Neuling aussieht? Zwar habe ich Erfahrung in diversen anderen MMORPG´s,aber  in WoW kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.

Ich habe zwar schon einen Char LvL 24 (falls ich mich nicht irre), aber könnte auch wieder auf eurem Server neu Anfangen... Ich liebe MMORPG´s aber alleine zu spielen macht mir leider kaum Spass und da ich kaum etwas vom Spiel weiß, ist es umso schlimmer für mich, da WoW sehr sehr vieles zu bieten hat.

Ich bräuchte jmd, der mich einfach an die Hand nimmt und mich mal durch das Spiel bringt, mir das Spiel "beibringt", was wichtig ist und worauf man achten muss, denn die ewige questerei alleine ist sehr öde und einseitig und macht kein Spass.

 

Daher meine Frage: Würdet ihr auch Leute wie mich aufnehmen oder würde ich nicht zu euch passen?

 

MfG

 

Shakes


----------



## Madrake (31. Mai 2015)

KW 22:

 

Pfingsten ist nun vorüber und der Patch 6.2 naht. Wir werden demzufolge unsere Gilde aufstocken und suchen so allerhand. Die Gilde soll klein gehalten werden und auch aktiv sein. Bei Rückfragen den Eingangspost lesen.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (31. Mai 2015)

An Shakes:

 

Erstelle einen Charakter auf Blackmoore-EU und flüster einen aus der Gilde II Garde der Hoffnung II an. Aber, solange man die Kommunikation komplett missachtet - z.B. keinen Chat benutzt, oder sonst sich nicht erkenntlich zeigt dass man online ist, ist es kein Problem.

 

Denn wenn man sich helfen soll, sollte man bekanntlich kommunizieren


----------



## Madrake (6. Juni 2015)

KW 23:

 

In den vergangenen Tagen hat man einige weitere Erfolge einfahren können. Es wird auch wieder in der Gilde fleißig an weiteren legendären Gegenstände gebaut, unabhängig von dem einen Ring. Da hilft selbstverständlich die Gilde, wenn es bei der Questreihe alleine kein weiterkommen ist.

 

Auch im PvP, auch wenn dies nur von sehr wenigen betrieben wird, ist man weiterhin auf der Suche nach netten, süßen, flauschigen und liebaussehenden Pandas, denen ich ein paar Zauber vorführen möchte 

Zum Thema warum wir viel Wert auf eine schriftliche Vorstellung legen, so können alle der Gildenleitung, Offiziere, Raidleitung und ich (Gildenleitung), den Interessent einsehen und müssen nicht alle zur selben Zeit online sein, bzw. im TS bei dem Gespräch sein. Wir finden eine schriftliche Vorstellung für uns angenehmer unter anderem aus dem zeitlichen Aspekt und dass dann wirklich alle die etwas mit den Neulingen zu tun haben werden auch seine Vorstellung lesen können, ohne dass es über drei oder vier Personen weitergetragen wird.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (14. Juni 2015)

KW 24:
 

Und wieder ist eine Woche vorbei. Das Wetter fährt Achterbahn, mal sind es nur 15 Grad oder 35 Grad und natürlich Hagel und Gewitter dürfen nicht fehlen. Wir haben zwar auch schon manche Achterbahnfahrt hinter uns aber sind wieder auf dem Weg die Gondeln etwas ruhiger fahren zu lassen. In der letzten Woche durften wir ein paar neue Gesichter in der Gilde begrüßen, auch hier nochmals ein herzliches Willkommen.

Die Planung für weitere Schlachtzüge in Warlords of Draenor (oder doch eher Kriegsherren von Draenor?) laufen voran, unsere vorläufigen Raidtage werden Donnerstag und Sonntag jeweils von 19.30 – 22.00 (22.30) Uhr sein. Alles weitere steht in dem Eingangspost.

Wir neigen nicht dazu ab, wenn sich auch schon feste Gruppierungen uns anschließen wollen.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (20. Juni 2015)

KW 25:

 

Die Zeit vergeht, der kalendarische Sommeranfang naht. Nach Sommer sieht es zwar im Moment nicht wirklich aus, aber „Sommer ist das, was in Deinem Kopf passiert“ - Zitat aus einem Lied. In den letzten Tagen durften wir viele neue Gesichter in unserer Gilde begrüßen, auch unser erster Schlachtzug in der neuformierten Gruppe war erfolgreich. Man sollte sich jedoch bewusst sein, dass wir zwar in den Schlachtzügen unterwegs sind, doch wir gehen kein hohes Tempo an. Ebenso ist es jedem freigestellt ob er nur in unserer Gemeinschaft sein will, z.B. zum Chatten oder TS-Plaudern – oder ob er an jeglichen Quatsch teilnimmt. Das einzigste dass man mitbringen sollte für die Gemeinschaft, dass man nicht ganz teilnahmlos in einer Ecke sitzt und aus meiner Sicht „nichts mit der Gilde zu tun haben will“. Einen Chat sollte man schon bedienen können.

 

Wir neigen nicht dazu ab, wenn sich auch schon feste Gruppierungen uns anschließen wollen.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.
 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (27. Juni 2015)

KW 26:

 

Heute ist Siebenschläfer, was soviel heißt, das das heutige Wetter sich sieben Wochen lang eher unverändert bleibt. Bisher trüb und trist mit Regen. Jedoch nach der alten Bauernregel, nach heutigen Einschätzungen ist diese aber hinfällig und man nimmt die gesamte erste Juliwoche, bzw. die letzte Juniwoche als Maßstab für diese Regel. Dann sieht die Sache doch irgendwie schöner aus.

Unsere Gilde wächst schön weiter und wir planen ernsthaft demnächst in die Zitadelle zu gehen.

Generell nehmen wir gerne alle auf, die zu uns passen. Jedoch verstärkt sind wir auf der Suche nach Heilern.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (4. Juli 2015)

KW 27:
 

Schon wieder ein halbes Jahr vorbei, wie die Zeit vergeht. Die Wärme ist zum Teil unerträglich, es sind auch schon zwei PCs von unseren Leuten ihr zum Opfer gefallen. Man kann da nur auf ein wenig Abkühlung hoffen, wie wäre es in Eiskrone ein wenig mit den Haifischen Schwimmen gehen? Oder ist das ein wenig zu hart, naja - „Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.“  - Für die anderen, es gibt ja noch das südliche Schlingendorntal, da gibt es Strand, Wasser Papageien und Piraten . Naja letzteres ist wohl nicht so romantisch, aber vielleicht überlassen sie Euch ja ein paar Sachen die man bei Sonneruntergang konsumieren kann, einfach mal mit „viel Liebe“ sie bitten ob sie doch auch ein Schlü..., ähm etwas für Euch haben.

 

Für diejenige denen es immer noch nicht warm genug ist, gibt es ja den Schwarzfels, Geschmolzener Kern, oder Flammenschlund wie auch die Schwarzfelsgießerei oder auch die Feuerlande. Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Zonen, mit viel Feuer, Wärme, Lava und alledem das einen erwärmt. Da kann man sich weiterhin, auch bei diesem Wetter, aufwärmen.  Da wird einem richtig warm ums Herz, bei soviel Feuer und Lava und wenn es im Raum über 30 Grad hat. 

 

So genug um den heißen Brei herumgeschrieben, die Gildenmitglieder schmelzen langsam aber stetig zusammen, so dass es eine Einheit gibt. Vorwiegend mangelt es uns am Schaden, den man mitbringen sollte. An heilenden Kräften wie auch den Jungs an unserer vordersten Front soll es nicht liegen, dass man keine kühlen Kopf in heißen Gefechten bewahren kann. Generell nehmen wir alle die sich unseren verschmolzenen Gildenmitglieder sich einreihen wollen, ob es die sind die Schaden mitbringen, oder heilende Hände, gegen Sonnenbrand oder Hitzeschlag evtl. auch gegen Dehydrierung, oder auch die Jungs die an vorderster Front an den heißesten Stellen im Gefecht dabei sind.

 

Achtung in dem Text wimmelt es nur so von Zweideutigkeiten, irgendwie hat die Wärme um mich herum Schuld daran. 

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (12. Juli 2015)

KW 28:

 

„Willkommen im Dschungel. Wir haben hier Spaß und Spiele. Wir haben alles, was du willst...“ Anhand diesem Liedtext, der ins deutsche übersetzt wurde, aufgrund dass es hier ein deutsches Forum ist, werde ich den heutigen wöchentlichen Rückblick einleiten.

 

„Im Dschungel ist der Teufel los“, oder wie war das nochmal? Nunja nicht ganz, man soll ja den Teufel nicht an jede Wand malen. Jedoch ab und zu lerne ich den Dschungel auch als „Grüne Hölle“ kennen, insbesondere wenn ich mich ganz alleine zu der Rechten Hand von Archimonde aufmache. Manchmal klappt es, manchmal auch nicht. „Aus dem Dschungel in den Dschungel“ ist schon fast die Devise, wenn man zwischen der „Grünen Hölle“ dem Dschungel und der Zitadelle herumreitet und wieder zurück.

 

Apropo Zitadelle, auch wenn diese Mitten im Dschungel errichtet wurde, findet man da keinen grünen Zweig. Nur hässliche Orks und deren Gleichgesinnte. Ebenso überstanden wir den Höllenfeuerangriff. Der Eiserne Häscher drehte seine letzten Runden und der Hohe Rat des Höllenfeuers hat uns einfach so passieren lassen. Kormrok hüpfte zwar etwas wild durch die Gegend, doch wir waren wilder und haben hüpften wilder als er, ein sogenanntes Hüpf-Battle. 

 

Es gibt in dem Text einige Anspielungen auf Lieder und auch Filme.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (21. Juli 2015)

KW 29:
 

So nun gibt es einen Schubser mal wieder von mir  Während der Süden wiedermal bei durchschnittlichen gefühlten gleichbleibenden 30°C bleibt, ist es doch im Norden sehr angenehm. Oder wenn es mal Abkühlen sollte gibt es wieder die Extreme, dann gleich 15°C weniger. Dann kann man bald wieder unseren Wintermantel rausholen.

Während einige mit so manchen „Käfern“ sich im Spiel herumplagen, Insekten kommen meistens in Scharen vor , haben manche den Fimmel daran gefunden einzelne Käfer zu notieren und einen Steckbrief des Käfers an den Besitzer des Landabschnittes abzuschicken. Denn es gibt nur einen waren Käferkönig und dieser dient dem Lich König – wir brauchen keine anderen Käfer neben ihm  Demzufolge → * Insektizid rüberreich * 

Im Übrigen gibt es Fortschritte von der Front, die Gilden-Bataillons stoßen immer weiter in das Feindesgebiet vor. Nebenbei konnte man weitere Gebiete von den Orks befreien. Das Einauge Kilrogg tanzte mit uns, bis er irgendwie umgefallen ist, dabei waren wir nichtmal müde, für uns war es nur eine Aufwärmrunde. Nachdem Tanz mit Kilrogg widmeten wir uns dem Socrethar der Ewige. Auf jedenfall hatten die vielen Untertanen vor Socrethar mehr zu bieten als der Bösewicht selber. Wie man es von einem Eredar so kennt, kommt er meist nicht alleine, natürlich hat er auch eine Bande seiner treusten Untertanen, die er während des Kampfes ruft, um ihm bei seinem Tod zuzuschauen  oder eher, er soll zuerst zuschauen wie seine Diener vor uns niederknien und er im Anschluss ebenso sich uns ergibt. Warum geben die Eredar immer nur auf und lassen sich nie richtig besiegen? Und immer wieder kommen sie erneut, noch stärker und noch machthungriger.

Demnach wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach passenden Leuten für unsere Gilde, unabhängig von der Rolle die diese im Schlachtzug einnehmen werden. Weiteres über uns siehe den Eingangspost.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (2. August 2015)

KW 31:

 

Sommerzeit ist Ferienzeit oder auch Urlaubszeit. Und was ist schöner im Urlaub? Richtig, man ist krank. Auch wenn ein paar von uns sich im Urlaub befinden fallen unsere Gildenaktivitäten nicht aus. Es gibt zwar nichts Neues aus der Zitadelle zu berichten, doch mit vereinten Kräften konnte man die ersten fünf Bosse am ersten Abend bezwingen. Die Woche ist zwar noch nicht vorbei, aber es werden wohl diese Woche noch weitere Bosse folgen. Denn ein Duell mit Blutschatten steht noch an, ebenso unser Eredar Socrethar steht ebenfalls noch. Da sich das mit der Zitadelle wohl bis zur nächsten Erweiterung ziehen wird, machen wir uns keinen Stress, dass wir auf Teufel komm raus, sehr schnell durch sein müssen. Wir haben noch ungefähr ein Jahr Zeit bis zur nächsten Erweiterung, oder nächsten T-Set Patch.

Abgesehen von den aktuellen Schlachtzügen, haben wir in dieser Woche die Weltbosse besucht. Ruhkmar hinterließ sogar für einen von uns sein Reittier.

Wie oben schon erwähnt, veranstalten wir neben an zwei Tagen stattfindenden Schlachtzügen auch noch weiteres.

Demnächst beginnt in Köln die Gamescom und fast alle von uns sind gespannt was Blizzard für tolle Neuigkeiten für uns hat.

 

Demnach wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach passenden Leuten für unsere Gilde, unabhängig von der Rolle die diese im Schlachtzug einnehmen werden. Weiteres über uns siehe den Eingangspost.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (8. August 2015)

Rückblick KW 32:

Der Sommer lässt uns mal wieder schwitzen  Temperaturen weit aus über 30 Grad, mal wieder, da hilft nur noch ein Sprung ins kühle Nass. Was macht Ihr so bei so hohen Temperaturen? Vielleicht kann ich ja ein paar Anregungen in meine Sammlung aufnehmen.  Meine Favoriten sind bei sehr hohen Temperaturen, Duschen, irgendwas Schreiben, wie nun , nebenher Chatten, evtl. Telefonieren, Kochen und achja hatte ich Duschen erwähnt? 
Ins Freibad bei so hohen Temperaturen, kann einem der Spaß vergehen, ich mag es ungern, wenn man im Schwimmbecken angereiht steht. OK man kann nicht untergehen und man braucht keine Sonnencreme  - aber ich finde das ganze sehr ungenehm, dicht auf dicht zu Stehen, bzw. Liegen. Ich brauch meinen Freiraum 
Genug über das Wetter, kann ja nur noch ein wenig Abkühlen, oder im dümmsten Fall noch wärmer werden. 
Unsere Gilde wurde ursprünglich auf dem Realm Mug'thol-EU vor genau fünf Jahren gegründet, jedoch sind wir erst seit vier Jahren auf Blackmoore. Das heißt Gildenparty – fünfjähriges Bestehen. Die Gilde feiert erst intern im nächsten Jahr offiziell auf dem Treffen. Man sollte ja ein Jubiläum nicht vor dem Geschehen feiern.  Aber ihr dürft nun auch was tolles abgreifen, die Gilde wirft eine eine Menge Haustiere in die Runde. Der Wert eines Einzelnen beträgt bis zu einem vierstelligen Goldbetrag, laut Auktionshaus von Blackmoore.

*Jubiläumsgewinnspiel:*

Meine Gildenmitglieder haben sich einen Scherz erlaubt und haben zwei Verse der dritten Strophe unkenntlich gemacht und eine Kodierung hinterlassen. Wenn ihr die Kodierung erfolgreich entschlüsseln könnt winkt Euch eine Belohnung. Was Ihr bekommen könnt, hab ich schon oben erwähnt, Haustiere im Einzelwert von bis zu einem vierstelligen Goldbetrag, laut Auktionhaus von Blackmoore. Es wird keine Verlosung stattfinden, jeder der das Rätsel richtig löst, wird einen Gewinn als sein Eigen nennen können.
*
Bedingungen um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen:*

Kein Mitglied der II Garde der Hoffnung II
Mindestens Stufe 10 Charakter.
Lösung per Ingamepost mit Betreff: „Jubiläum“ an Binya-Blackmoore (Allianz) und  Battle.Tag um Euch zu kontaktieren wegen Eurem Gewinn.
Multiple Account-Teilnahmen sind ausgeschlossen und werden disqualizifiert.
Sobald ich die Lösung, es reicht schon eine Teillösung, auf einer der diversen Plattformen sehe, wird das Gewinnspiel abgebrochen.

*Was Ihr bei dem Gewinnspiel machen solltet:*

Man wird Euch durch die einzelnen Postings hier in diesem Beitrag jagen: eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/8882799396?page=1 z.B. Posting: 22 Wort: 1 Buchstabe: 2 – wäre in dem Fall ein „*H*“
Umlaute und Sonderzeichen werden so geschrieben wie gehabt, ohne Umschreibungen wie ae, oe oder ss
KW und Ziffern stehen für einzelne Wörter.
Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten
Wenn Zeichen Ziffern oder Wörter verbinden, zählt das Wort nicht als eins sondern nach Anzahl der Wörter als wäre kein Zeichen dazwischen. z.B. „aus-der-Haut-fahren“ würde als vier Wörter zählen.
Smileys zählen nicht als Wort 

*Einleitung zum Gewinnspiel:*

Hereinspaziert, Ihr Leut`!
Wir erkunden die Umgebung ob Jung, ob Alt,
Seid Ihr beeindruckt?
Dann kommt zur Garde der Hoffnung und zwar noch heut`.

Wir haben PvE Gruppen für Groß und Klein,
Doch PvP ist auch sehr fein.
Löst dieses Rätsel sehr geschwind,
in der Garde der Hoffnung weht ein angenehmer Wind.

Dies ist ein Rätsel für jedermann,
darum verzweifelt Ihr nicht,
_ _ _ _ | _ _ | _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _:
_ _ | _ _ _ _, | _ _ | _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _ _ _.

Und hier ist die hinterlasse Kodierung:

*Dritte Strophe:*

*Dritter Vers:*

*Erstes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 47 Wort: 12 Buchstabe: 4
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 57 Wort: 13 Buchstabe: 14
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 17 Wort: 84 Buchstabe: 11
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 85 Wort: 33 Buchstabe: 6

*Zweites Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 1 Wort: 637 Buchstabe: 6
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 84 Wort: 142 Buchstabe: 4

*Drittes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 90 Wort: 54 Buchstabe: 12
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 83 Wort: 3 Buchstabe: 4
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 35 Wort: 61 Buchstabe: 3

*Viertes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 31 Wort: 87 Buchstabe: 1
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 42 Wort: 2 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 51 Wort: 19 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 15 Wort: 32 Buchstabe: 1
*Buchstabe 5:* Posting: 53 Wort: 3 Buchstabe: 8

*Fünftes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 60 Wort: 37 Buchstabe: 17
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 15 Wort: 57 Buchstabe: 13
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 79 Wort: 107 Buchstabe: 5

*Sechstes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 47 Wort: 64 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 68 Wort: 53 Buchstabe: 1
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 7 Wort: 61 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 21 Wort: 29 Buchstabe: 4
*Buchstabe 5:* Posting: 29 Wort: 11 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 6:* Posting: 35 Wort: 63 Buchstabe: 6
*Buchstabe 7:* Posting: 84 Wort: 270 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 8:* Posting: 51 Wort: 49 Buchstabe: 3

*Siebtes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 57 Wort: 91 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 1Wort: 821 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 67 Wort: 57 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 17 Wort: 45 Buchstabe: 4

*Vierter Vers:*

*Erstes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 74 Wort: 94 Buchstabe: 1
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 28 Wort: 19 Buchstabe: 2

*Zweites Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 22 Wort: 16 Buchstabe: 24
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 86 Wort: 87 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 38 Wort: 85 Buchstabe: 4
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 71 Wort: 8 Buchstabe: 5

*Drittes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 30 Wort: 14 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 91 Wort: 33 Buchstabe: 5

*Viertes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 47 Wort: 25 Buchstabe: 1
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 31 Wort: 116 Buchstabe: 4
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 57 Wort: 54 Buchstabe: 1
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 15 Wort: 41 Buchstabe: 5

*Fünftes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 80 Wort: 142 Buchstabe: 1
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 19 Wort: 1 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 51 Wort: 45 Buchstabe: 8
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 61 Wort: 121 Buchstabe: 5
*Buchstabe 5:* Posting: 30 Wort: 17 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 6:* Posting: 40 Wort: 5 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 7:* Posting: 68 Wort: 43 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 8:* Posting: 8 Wort: 30 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 9:* Posting: 44 Wort: 11 Buchstabe: 20
*Buchstabe 10:* Posting: 71 Wort: 4 Buchstabe: 12

*Sechstes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 3 Wort: 1 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 31 Wort: 105 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 37 Wort: 1 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 82 Wort: 31 Buchstabe: 4

*Siebtes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 1 Wort: 7 Buchstabe: 2
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 72 Wort: 38 Buchstabe: 3
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 1 Wort: 234 Buchstabe: 3

*Achtes Wort:*
*Buchstabe 1:* Posting: 13 Wort 28 Buchstabe: 6
*Buchstabe 2:* Posting: 53 Wort: 3 Buchstabe: 6
*Buchstabe 3:* Posting: 91 Wort: 39 Buchstabe: 11
*Buchstabe 4:* Posting: 38 Wort: 15 Buchstabe: 7
*Buchstabe 5:* Posting: 65 Wort: 26 Buchstabe: 4
*Buchstabe 6:* Posting; 27 Wort: 45 Buchstabe: 4
*Buchstabe 7:* Posting: 78 Wort: 10 Buchstabe: 7

Wir wünschen Euch viel Erfolg, beim bewältigen des Gewinnspiels, die Auflösung gibt es dann, wenn das Gewinnspiel abgelaufen ist.
Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis einschließlich Mittwoch 11.08.2015

Demnach wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach passenden Leuten für unsere Gilde, unabhängig von der Rolle die diese im Schlachtzug einnehmen werden. Weiteres über uns siehe den Eingangspost.

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------



## Madrake (16. August 2015)

Rückblick KW 33:

 

Juhu, es hat abgekühlt und es ist um einiges erträglicher.  Mal davon abgesehen, wir haben zwar noch Sommer, aber wer möchte freiwillig länger als 5 Tage am Stück Tagestemperaturen bei 35° Grad und mehr? Apropo die Nachttemperaturen lagen deutlich noch über der 20° Grad Marke.  Jetzt haben wir tagsüber ca. 20° Grad, zwar mit Regen, aber das braucht der Boden sehr.

Unser Jubiläums Gewinnspiel ist vorbei, herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die die richtige Lösung gesendet haben.

Hier ist die dritte Strophe:

 

Dies ist ein Rätsel für jedermann,

darum verzweifelt ihr nicht,

denn in der Garde der Hoffnung gilt:

Ob Mann, ob Frau Willkommen seid Ihr allemal

 

Einige Metaerfolge sind zum greifen Nahe, aber mal sehen wie lange die noch auf sich Warten lassen.  Mal davon abgesehen wie lange man schon an diesen arbeitet. Wie auch an den noch fehlenden Reittieren aus den diversen Schlachtzugsinstanzen, aber wenn man nicht wöchentlich bei den jeweiligen Bossen vorbeischaut, hat man bekanntlich auch nicht die Chance, das es eventuell mal dabei ist. 

 

 

Demnach wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach passenden Leuten für unsere Gilde, unabhängig von der Rolle die diese im Schlachtzug einnehmen werden. Weiteres über uns siehe den Eingangspost.

 

Wir nehmen gerne auch Wiederkehrer oder Neueinsteiger.
 

Man sieht sich auf Azeroth


----------

